# decir la hora



## roxcyn

Mucha gente puede estar de acuerdo que se dice es la una, son las dos menos cuarto, etc.  Creo que es el estándar, pero quiero saber más información....

Por ejemplo: 2:45;

¿quién diría "son las DOS Y CUARENTA Y CINCO"?
Suena mejor para decir: son las tres menos cuarto

Otro ejemplo: 14:45
¿quién diría "son las catorce y cuarenta y cinco"?  (No sé exactamente como se dice la hora militar).  

Gracias

Scotty


----------



## diegodbs

roxcyn said:
			
		

> Mucha gente puede estar de acuerdo que se dice es la una, son las dos menos cuarto, etc. Creo que es el estándar, pero quiero saber más información....
> 
> Por ejemplo: 2:45;
> 
> ¿quién diría "son las DOS Y CUARENTA Y CINCO"?
> Suena mejor para decir: son las tres menos cuarto
> 
> Otro ejemplo: 14:45
> ¿quién diría "son las catorce y cuarenta y cinco"? (No sé exactamente como se dice la hora militar).
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Scotty


 
En España no tiene nada que ver esa forma de decir la hora, con lo militar o no.
Es, simplemente, una manera más formal de decir la hora. Nadie habla así por la calle, todo el mundo dice "las tres menos cuarto".
Pero, por ejemplo, si en un juicio se están relatando ciertos hechos, se diría: " a las catorce y cuarenta y cinco xxxxx se dirigió al lugar de los hechos, a las quince cuarenta salió de allí.......etc"
En  unos grandes almacenes se puede avisar por los altavoces: "este establecimiento permanecerá abierto de ocho treinta a veinte treinta".


----------



## knightfeat

hola
en chile no usamos:
son las dos menos cuarto, 
son las tres menos cuarto

esto es más común:

2:45 = un cuarto para las tres / las dos cuarenta y cinco

14:45 = un cuarto para las tres / las dos cuarenta y cinco / las catorce cuarenta y cinco

2:15 = las 2 y cuarto

2:30 = las 2 y media

chao


----------



## Alunarada

Hola !
Lo común es decir:      "son las 4 (en punto)"
                               "son las 4 y cuarto"
                               "son als 4 y media"
                               "son las 5 menos cuarto"

pero también es muy común decir: son las 4 y 18 (minutos), son las 5 y 26 etc, normalemente se dicen lo de los minutos cuando las horas no acaban en ningun cuarto (15,30,45,00), pero tmabien se puede oir son las 5 y 15 , aun que menso frecuente.

desde leugo lo de las 14:20, 18:30 no está mal, tampoco es lo habitual, pero no está mal y hay quien lo dice, aun que son los menos


----------



## Laia

Algo que a lo mejor es una tontería... acompañamos la hora con un "de la mañana", "de la tarde" o "de la noche". No usamos el "a.m." ni el "p.m".

Ej: ¿quedamos a las doce menos diez de la noche?


----------



## Kaia

En Argentina, la mayoría decimos "son las tres menos cuarto" y como dice Laia, generalmente agregamos "de la mañana" "de la tarde" "de la madrugada" etc.

En cuanto a la hora militar, no estoy muy segura, pero creo que dicen "A las mil quinientas para referirse a las 15:00 horas"


----------



## šeherezada

Hola a todos!!!!

Por favor ayuden me con la hora. Me interesa si los espanoles dicen:
por ejemplo "son las diecinueve y cinco" (19:05) o "son las siete y cinco de la tarde"?
Y quando dicen "desde las cinco hasta las seis" usan los articulos, pero si ponemos "De....a...."  se usa el articulo o no?

Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Lo más natural es decir _las siete y cinco_ (y añadir _de la tarde_, si por el contexto no se sobreentiende). 
"Las diecinueve y cinco" no se dice; en todo caso, en alguna determinada situación formal, que exija exactitud, tal vez sí (o "las diecinueve cero cinco"). 
Tienes razón, se usa el artículo sólo en la primera opción: 
_Desde las cinco hasta las seis_. 
Pero: _de cinco a seis.
_EDIT. Sí, es verdad, como dice The Lol, el artículo es posible también en:_ de las cinco a las seis. 
_


----------



## The Lol

Bueno no soy español pero yo sí diría "son las diecinueve cinco", o "son las siete cinco de la tarde".
También puede decirse "de cinco a seis", "de las cinco a las seis", "desde las cinco hasta las seis".


----------



## Tedel

Está claro para mí que se pregunta

*¿Qué hora es?*

...pero, ¿cómo se responde?

¿*"Es las dos de la tarde."* o *"Son las dos de la tarde"*?


----------



## coquis14

Sin duda respondemos de las dos maneras , pero para mí la correcta sería *es *porque *la hora* sigue siendo una por más que sean las 13 o las 14.¿Se entendió algo?
Saludos


----------



## aceituna

En España lo decimos en plural... Son las dos de la tarde, son las doce y cuarto, son las tres de la mañana...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España la norma es *son las*, excepto para la una, que se dice *es la una*, aunque hay gente que comete el error de decir "son la una".
Se dice en plural porque procede de "son las dos horas de la tarde"


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España la norma es *son las*, excepto para la una, que se dice *es la una*, aunque hay gente que comete el error de decir "son la una".
> Se dice en plural porque procede de "son las dos horas de la tarde"


 
De acuerdo. Es por esto que a veces la pregunta también toma la forma: ¿Qué horas son?

Sds.


----------



## Servando

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España la norma es *son las*, excepto para la una, que se dice *es la una*, aunque hay gente que comete el error de decir "son la una".
> Se dice en plural porque procede de "son las dos horas de la tarde"




De acuerdo, en México decimos igual.

Es la una de la mañana, son las 3 de la tarde, etc. Aunque creo que diferimos en la forma de decir los minutos.

Son las tres de la tarde con treinta y cinco minutos o son las tres treinta y cinco. 
Son las tres y cuarto.
Faltan quince minutos para las tres. (Creo que aquí esta la diferencia), nosotros no decimos, son las tres menos cuarto/quince.


----------



## mgwls

Acá se pregunta mayormente "¿qué hora es?", aunque "¿qué hora son?" no es extraño, y se responde "(son) las... (de la tarde o mañana)" si no es la una, en cuyo caso se diría "(es) la una" pero es muy común que se use el plural también.
Para indicar fracciones de hora usamos "y cuarto", "y media", "y treinta y cinco", "menos cuarto", "faltan tanto para las tanto", etc.
Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En España la norma es *son las*, excepto para la una, que se dice *es la una*, aunque hay gente que comete el error de decir "son la una".
> Se dice en plural porque procede de "son las dos horas de la tarde"


 
Idéntico por acá en Colombia Pablo. El singular únicamente para la "una de...", cualquiera sean los minutos en el minutero.


----------



## coquis14

Giorgio Lontano said:


> De acuerdo. Es por esto que a veces la pregunta también toma la forma: ¿Qué horas son?
> 
> Sds.


 ¿Qué hora son? no solo está mal sino que ni es español básico.No es como en Portugúes.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pues al parecer está mal en la calle donde vives, porque mgwls, que también es de Buenos Aires, dice que no es extraño preguntar qué horas son; por otro lado, parece que eres el único que dice que es las cuatro.


----------



## MadrigalTriste

Acá decimos:

-"¿Qué hora es?"
-"Son las..."

(Sólo se contesta con "*es la"* cuando se trata de *la una*, sin importar los minutos).

Es verdad que algunos dicen "¿Qué horas son?" pero está mal dicho y para mí suena mal. Es uno de esos errores naturalizados, como cuando la gente dice "la primer vez"... suena igual de mal.


----------



## ||DanuKiiTa*|

decir "que horas son" es utilizado, PERO ES UN GRAVE ERROR!! la forma correcta y bien utilizada es "que hora es", aca en Argentina y en todos los lugares de habla hispana, no es una cuestion de paises sino de saber emplear correctamente la lengua española (salvo por el caso de los minutos que en algunos paises dicen con en lugar de y)
*PREGUNTAMOS PARA TODOS LOS CASOS: ¿Que hora ES?* Respondemos _*SON las cuatro de la tarde.*_ Si es la una de la tarde o de la madrugada, decimos: *ES la una de la tarde/madrugada*
Para lo unico que usamos la palabra son con respecto a la hora es para responder que hora es, siempre y cuando sea un numero mayor a uno!_ uno es singular, dos, tres, cuatro y el resto son plurales!!! porque son mas de uno!!_

Have a nice day!


----------



## MadrigalTriste

||DanuKiiTa*| said:


> decir "que horas son" es utilizado, PERO ES UN GRAVE ERROR!! la forma correcta y bien utilizada es "que hora es", aca en Argentina y en todos los lugares de habla hispana, no es una cuestion de paises sino de saber emplear correctamente la lengua española (salvo por el caso de los minutos que en algunos paises dicen con en lugar de y)
> *PREGUNTAMOS PARA TODOS LOS CASOS: ¿Que hora ES?* Respondemos _*SON las cuatro de la tarde.*_ Si es la una de la tarde o de la madrugada, decimos: *ES la una de la tarde/madrugada*
> Para lo unico que usamos la palabra son con respecto a la hora es para responder que hora es, siempre y cuando sea un numero mayor a uno!_ uno es sigular, dos, tres, cuatro y el resto son plurales!!! porque son mas de uno!!_
> 
> Have a nice day!


 
Amén.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según los expertos del DPD: 

*hora2*. *1.* Es la indicación del momento en que sucede o se hace una cosa en relación con cada una de las veinticuatro partes en que se divide el día. La pregunta que corresponde a la indicación de la hora se formula, en la lengua general culta, en singular: _¿Qué hora es?_ (en ella, la palabra _hora_ tiene el sentido genérico de ‘momento del día’). *Su formulación en plural (¿Qué horas son?) es admisible, aunque menos recomendable, y se da con cierta frecuencia en algunos países de América, especialmente en el nivel popular*: _«_—_¿Qué horas son, compa? _—_Van a dar las cinco» _(Campos _Carne_ [Méx. 1982]). Solo es normal el plural en la frase hecha de intención reprobatoria _¿qué horas son estas?:_ _«¿Cómo que qué horas son estas de llamar? ¡Pero si ha sido usted quien...!»_ (GaMay _Operación_ [Esp. 1991]). En la respuesta, el verbo va en singular si se trata de la una (_Es la una y diez_) y en plural en el resto de los casos (_Son las diez y media; Son las dos menos cuarto_).

Es interesante notar que en la primera edición (no sé qué tirada) aparecía un ejemplo de "¿Qué horas son?" de Borges: «—¿Qué horas son, Ireneo? [...] —Faltan cuatro minutos para las ocho» (Borges Ficciones [Arg. 1944-56]). 

Tal vez lo eliminaron de ediciones más recientes para dar mayor credibilidad a eso de que se da especialmente en el nivel popular. En México, como ya se ha dicho antes, ambas formas se usan y se entienden.


----------



## piraña utria

Definitivamente preguntar "¿Qué horas son"? en Colombia se asocia a un uso indebido del idioma español.

Otra cosa es la respuesta, que también, sin ninguna duda, es singular para la una y cualquier minuto, y plural para las dos en adelante.


----------



## Jassogirl

> excepto para la una, que se dice *es la una*


 
O en este caso puedes cambiar *son las 13:00 hrs,* Claro cuando se trata la una de la tarde.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Por acá se oye indistintamente ¿Qué hora es? y ¿Qué horas son? a todo nivel, sin poner en entredicho lo correcto o incorrecto de la segunda versión. A mi parecer la forma en plural viene de tiempos antiguos, y su uso prevalece a pesar de haber dejado de ser considerada "correcta".

Otra que escucho casi con la misma frecuencia es: "¿Qué hora tenés?"

Sds.


----------



## coquis14

ToñoTorreón said:


> Pues al parecer está mal en la calle donde vives, porque mgwls, que también es de Buenos Aires, dice que no es extraño preguntar qué horas son; por otro lado, parece que eres el único que dice que es las cuatro.


 Que sea común no siginifca que esté bien , si *Mgwls *aparece en algún momento te confirmará que solo la gente quase ignorante dice ¿qué hora son?
En tu calle no se como se dirá.


----------



## Pinairun

ToñoTorreón said:


> Según los expertos del DPD:
> 
> *hora2*. *1.* Es la indicación del momento en que sucede o se hace una cosa en relación con cada una de las veinticuatro partes en que se divide el día. La pregunta que corresponde a la indicación de la hora se formula, en la lengua general culta, en singular: _¿Qué hora es?_ (en ella, la palabra _hora_ tiene el sentido genérico de ‘momento del día’). *Su formulación en plural (¿Qué horas son?) es admisible, aunque menos recomendable, y se da con cierta frecuencia en algunos países de América, especialmente en el nivel popular*: _«_—_¿Qué horas son, compa? _—_Van a dar las cinco» _(Campos _Carne_ [Méx. 1982]). Solo es normal el plural en la frase hecha de intención reprobatoria _¿qué horas son estas?:_ _«¿Cómo que qué horas son estas de llamar? ¡Pero si ha sido usted quien...!»_ (GaMay _Operación_ [Esp. 1991]). En la respuesta, el verbo va en singular si se trata de la una (_Es la una y diez_) y en plural en el resto de los casos (_Son las diez y media; Son las dos menos cuarto_).
> 
> Es interesante notar que en la primera edición (no sé qué tirada) aparecía un ejemplo de "¿Qué horas son?" de Borges: «—¿Qué horas son, Ireneo? [...] —Faltan cuatro minutos para las ocho» (Borges Ficciones [Arg. 1944-56]).
> 
> Tal vez lo eliminaron de ediciones más recientes para dar mayor credibilidad a eso de que se da especialmente en el nivel popular. En México, como ya se ha dicho antes, ambas formas se usan y se entienden.


 
"¿Qué horas son?, de Borges.
Sí, pero no. Es un *personaje* de la novela de Borges el que lo dice.

Saludos


----------



## wamcon

¿Qué horas es? Es la una / son las dos.
Comulgo con la mayoría, creo.
Es las cuatro, está clarísimo que es incorrecto.
¿Qué hora son? Lo he oído en sudamérica, pero no en España. Las referencias al PDP puestas por Toño Torreón me parecen clarificadoras. 
(En este foro como cada uno habla diferente ya no sé si el todo vale es admisible por respeto, o hay que poner un coto)

Respecto a lo de los minutos, se ha dicho:
Las diez y diez, o las dos menos diez (Inciso: Ambas la hora feliz, por que en los relojes de manecillas parece que te sonríe  Es lo común en España.
Se ha apuntado que en algunos lugares de américa dicen:
Las diez con diez, faltan diez para las dos. 
En Chile yo he oído:
Son las diez y diez / Son diez para las dos.
En el caso de "diez para las dos" parece una traducción del inglés, "ten to two".
No sé si tendrá algo que ver y si es correcto o no, pero lo cierto es que se usa de manera generalizada.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

wamcon said:


> ¿Qué horas es? Es la una / son las dos.
> Comulgo con la mayoría, creo.
> Es las cuatro, está clarísimo que es incorrecto.
> ¿Qué hora son? Lo he oído en sudamérica, pero no en España. Las referencias al PDP puestas por Toño Torreón me parecen clarificadoras.
> (En este foro como cada uno habla diferente ya no sé si el todo vale es admisible por respeto, o hay que poner un coto)
> 
> Respecto a lo de los minutos, se ha dicho:
> Las diez y diez, o las dos menos diez (Inciso: Ambas la hora feliz, por que en los relojes de manecillas parece que te sonríe  Es lo común en España.
> Se ha apuntado que en algunos lugares de américa dicen:
> Las diez con diez, faltan diez para las dos.
> En Chile yo he oído:
> Son las diez y diez / Son diez para las dos.
> En el caso de "diez para las dos" parece una traducción del inglés, "ten to two".
> No sé si tendrá algo que ver y si es correcto o no, pero lo cierto es que se usa de manera generalizada.
> Saludos a todos.


 
Otra es: Las diez _menos_ diez. Si son 15: diez menos cuarto.

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

coquis14 said:


> Que sea común no siginifca que esté bien , si *Mgwls *aparece en algún momento te confirmará que solo la gente quase ignorante dice ¿qué hora son?
> En tu calle no se como se dirá.


 
Nadie de los que han participado han dicho que exista este uso en sus países. ¿Qué hora*s *son? Sí, se usa y se entiende insitintamente en muchos países. ¿Qué hora son? Nunca lo he oído y fuiste tú quien lo trajo a colación.

En México, al igual que en Guatemala, ¿qué hora es? y ¿qué horas son? Se usan indistintamente y ninguno goza de mayor presitgio, ni el uso de uno es preferente en determinados registros. Lo mismo los dice el presidente del país que el carnicero de la esquina.

Insistes mucho en que no está bien, ¿qué fundamentos tienes para decir esto? El mismo DPD (en la cita aportada por Toño) dice que su uso es admisible. 

Que a tí no te suene bien no quiere decir que esté mal.

Y respecto a los minutos, efectivamente decimos las 10:20 diez con 20, y mucho más comunmente las diez veinte; sin embargo decimos las diez y media, las diez y cuarto.

Saludos.


----------



## coquis14

mgwls said:


> Acá se pregunta mayormente "¿qué hora es?", aunque "¿qué hora son?" no es extraño, y se responde "(son) las... (de la tarde o mañana)" si no es la una, en cuyo caso se diría "(es) la una" pero es muy común que se use el plural también.
> Para indicar fracciones de hora usamos "y cuarto", "y media", "y treinta y cinco", "menos cuarto", "faltan tanto para las tanto", etc.
> Saludos


 


mirx said:


> Nadie de los que han participado han dicho que exista este uso en sus países. ¿Qué hora*s *son? Sí, se usa y se entiende insitintamente en muchos países. ¿Qué hora son? Nunca lo he oído y fuiste tú quien lo trajo a colación.
> 
> En México, al igual que en Guatemala, ¿qué hora es? y ¿qué horas son? Se usan indistintamente y ninguno goza de mayor presitgio, ni el uso de uno es preferente en determinados registros. Lo mismo los dice el presidente del país que el carnicero de la esquina.
> 
> Insistes mucho en que no está bien, ¿qué fundamentos tienes para decir esto? El mismo DPD (en la cita aportada por Toño) dice que su uso es admisible.
> 
> Que a tí no te suene bien no quiere decir que esté mal.
> 
> Y respecto a los minutos, efectivamente decimos las 10:20 diez con 20, y mucho más comunmente las diez veinte; sin embargo decimos las diez y media, las diez y cuarto.
> 
> Saludos.


 Yo no introduje nada y no estoy en descauerdo con *Toño*.Hice la misma aclaración que *Mgwls* , que no es correcto ¿qué hora son?.Pero te felicito por la tenacidad en la busqueda del progreso.
Saludos


----------



## ryba

Hola:





coquis14 said:


> Yo no introduje nada


Tranco, Conquis, Mgwls introdujo ¿qué hora son? pero fue un error, se le habrá pasado nomás:


mgwls said:


> Acá se pregunta mayormente "¿qué hora es?", aunque "¿qué hora son?" no es extraño, y se responde "(son) las... (de la tarde o mañana)" si no es la una, en cuyo caso se diría "(es) la una" pero es muy común que se use el plural también.



Vos respondiste al post de Giorgio Lontano utilizando la frase incorrecta (Giorgio habló de ¿qué horas son?) y la repetiste dos veces:





coquis14 said:


> *¿Qué hora son?* no solo está mal sino que ni es español básico.No es como en Portugúes.
> Saludos





coquis14 said:


> Que sea común no siginifca que esté bien , si *Mgwls *aparece en algún momento te confirmará que solo la gente quase ignorante dice *¿qué hora son?*
> En tu calle no se como se dirá.


... y ahora volvés a utilizarla:


coquis14 said:


> que no es correcto *¿qué hora son?*.Pero te felicito por la tenacidad en la busqueda del progreso.
> Saludos



Lo que pasa es que acá se está discutiendo el uso de ¿qué hora*s *son?, con_ s_ al final, _horas_, en plural. El único que discute el uso de ¿qué hora son? (sin concordancia de número) sos vos, a no ser que Mgwls realmente haya querido decirlo sin concordancia (lo dudo pero quién sabe); entonces serían dos.

Saludos.


----------



## mgwls

Disculpen, me comí una _s_. Sucede que, al menos en esta ciudad, al hablar a velocidad normal, tanto "¿qué hora son?" como "¿qué horas son?" suenan igual, así que nunca podremos saber si quien pregunta de ese modo pretende concordar el verbo con el sustantivo o no. De cualquier manera, repito que es mas común hacer la pregunta con _hora _en singular.

Saludos


----------



## Spanish teacher

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Por acá se oye indistintamente ¿Qué hora es? y ¿Qué horas son? a todo nivel, sin poner en entredicho lo correcto o incorrecto de la segunda versión. A mi parecer la forma en plural viene de tiempos antiguos, y su uso prevalece a pesar de haber dejado de ser considerada "correcta".
> 
> Otra que escucho casi con la misma frecuencia es: "¿Qué hora tenés?"
> 
> Sds.


Hola a todos:
En España aparte de las que ya habéis explicado, también se utiliza en menor escala la pregunta: "¿Qué hora tienes/Qué hora tiene Ud.?"


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Quisiera saber si la pregunta "¿qué horas son?" se utiliza sólo en América o también se utiliza en España. Es que he aprendido que para preguntar la hora decimos "¿Qué hora es?"

Muchísimas gracias,


----------



## Agró

kriterio_abroad_uk said:


> Quisiera saber si la pregunta ?qué horas son? se utiliza sólo en América o también se  utiliza en España. Es que he aprendido que para preguntar la hora decimos "?Qué hora es?"
> 
> Muchísimas gracias,


En mi zona solamente "¿Qué hora es?", en singular.


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí también ¿Qué hora es?.

El _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ dice:



> *Hora. 1.*  Es la indicación del momento en que sucede o se hace una cosa en relación con cada una de las veinticuatro partes en que se divide el día. La pregunta que corresponde a la indicación de la hora se formula, en la lengua general culta, en singular: _¿Qué hora es?_ (en ella, la palabra _hora_ tiene el sentido genérico de ‘momento del día’).
> 
> Su formulación en plural (_¿Qué horas son?_) es admisible, aunque menos recomendable, y se da con cierta frecuencia en algunos países de América, especialmente en el nivel popular: _«_—_¿Qué horas son, compa? _—_Van a dar las cinco» _(Campos _Carne_ [Méx. 1982]).
> 
> Solo es normal el plural en la frase hecha de intención reprobatoria _¿qué horas son estas?:_ _«¿Cómo que qué horas son estas de llamar? ¡Pero si ha sido usted quien...!»_ (GaMay _Operación_ [Esp. 1991]).
> 
> En la respuesta, el verbo va en singular si se trata de la una (_Es la una y diez_) y en plural en el resto de los casos (_Son las diez y media; Son las dos menos cuarto_).


 
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

En mi lengua, gallego, preguntamos también en plural y eso a veces interfiere en nuestra habla española y también usamos el plural en esta lengua.


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Pinairun said:


> Por aquí también ¿Qué hora es?.
> 
> El _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ dice:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
Muchísimas gracias por la aclaración. A continuación tengo otra pregunta: Después de las doce (medio día?) no se suele decir en España "son las trece" o "son las veinte", verdad? Siempre se dice "es la una de la tarde" y "son las ocho de la noche": Quisiera saber si estoy cierta. Gracias,


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Siempre se dice "es la una de la tarde" y "son las ocho de la noche"


Estás en lo cierto. Pero las ocho aquí son las ocho de la tarde (todavía no hemos cenado). Y la una se suele decir la una del mediodía (tampoco hemos comido)


----------



## normaelena

Hablando de la hora, he escuchado a algunas personas decir las iniciales a.m/p.m. al decir la hora. Yo no estoy acostumbrada a esto y no me suena bien. En mi ambiente siempre escuché: de la mañana, de la tarde, de la noche, antes/pasado meridiano. 
¿Qué dicen ustedes?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Son abreviaturas de expesiones latinas:
a.m. es ante meridiem, antes del mediodía.
p.m. es post meridiem, después del mediodía.
Se usan a nivel formal cuando usamos, como en España el formato numerico de horas del 1 al 12. Con el formato del 1 al 24 no se usan ya porque serían superfluas.


----------



## normaelena

XiaoRoel said:


> Son abreviaturas de expesiones latinas:
> a.m. es ante meridiem, antes del mediodía.
> p.m. es post meridiem, después del mediodía.
> Se usan a nivel formal cuando usamos, como en España el formato numerico de horas del 1 al 12. Con el formato del 1 al 24 no se usan ya porque serían superfluas.



No me refiero al significado de las abreviaturas. Es en la expresión oral que he escuchado decir el nombre de dichas letras. 
2:00 p.m. "Son las dos *pe eme*".
4:00 a.m. "son las cuatro *a eme*".


----------



## mirx

normaelena said:


> No me refiero al significado de las abreviaturas. Es en la expresión oral que he escuchado decir el nombre de dichas letras.
> 2:00 p.m. &quot;Son las dos *pe eme*&quot;.
> 4:00 a.m. &quot;son las cuatro *a eme*&quot;.



 Sí, es una forma bastante coloquial de dar la hora en México, y precisamente enunciando solo el nombre de las letras, porque el significado muy pocos lo saben.


----------



## El Nazareno

De acuerdo con Coquis14. Lo que preguntan es la hora, no el número de huso horario en el que estamos con respecto al Meridiano de Greenwich (ni yo mismo me entendí, jajaja). Y no es que esté mal por el sonido, simplemente que es correcto, pero no aceptado, porque la gente se guía por el número -la cantidad- y no por la base de la pregunta que es "la hora".

Aceituna, ¿y también dicen son la 1 de la madrugada?

Completamente de acuerdo con Toño en su segunda entrada de este tema: no puede haber dos horas diferentes al mismo tiempo (a pesar de la famosa "dilatación del tiempo").

Con respecto a a.m. y p.m., es cierto; proviene de "ante meridiam" y "post meridiam". Meridiam proviene de meri (variante de "medius" - mitad) y diam (día).

Y bueno, el que una palabra sea admisible, no necesariamente quiere decir que es correcta. Ya he tenido muchas discusiones acerca de ello, y sólo quiero retomarlo, pero no para una nueva discusión.


----------



## normaelena

mirx said:


> Sí, es una forma bastante coloquial de dar la hora en México, y precisamente enunciando solo el nombre de las letras, porque el significado muy pocos lo saben.



Gracias, mirx.

*Comentarios ajenos completamente al tema. El español  de cada país tiene sus propias particularidades y debemos respetarlas, lejos de criticarlas. Ninguna de las variedades del español es más correcta que otra. Esto constituye la riqueza de nuestro idioma. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## XiaoRoel

proviene de "ante meridiam" y "post meridiam"
No es correcto, en latín es _ante meridi*e*m_ y _post meridi*e*m_. _Dies, -ei _es de la quinta declinación que desaparece en el latín tardío y pàsan a la primera en *-a-*, por ser todas femeninas, y así las heredamos en las lenguas romances. Pero estas expresiones están en latín clásico, no en tardío ni vulgar.


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora es muy común preguntar en singular o en plural con ese o sin ese en hora(s) ¿Qué hora es? ¿Que hora(s) son?
El error puede continuar en la respuesta:
Es (checa la hora y luego da la respuesta) las cuatro (con) veinte.
A nadie le ha dado un infarto (todavía) por el error gramatical.

Saludos.

*Respuesta a comentarios eliminados. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## laislabonita

*Nueva pregunta*​ 
Hola,

Es corresto decir : ¿Es las cuatros y diéz minutos?

Yo sé que es correcto decir : "*Son* las cuatro.."


Gracias ¡Saludos!


----------



## Agró

laislabonita said:


> Hola,
> 
> Es corre*c*to decir : ¿Es las cuatros y diéz minutos? *(No.)*
> 
> Yo sé que es correcto decir : "*Son* las cuatro.."
> 
> 
> Gracias            ¡Saludos!



Son las cuatro y di*e*z. *(sin tilde)*.
*Es* la *una* y diez.


----------



## katerina0

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola, tengo una pregunta sobre la manera de decir la hora. 
Me he dado cuenta que para decir la hora desde las, pongamos 
dos *y *1 minuto hasta las 2.39 utilizo el *y *para unir horas y minutos.
SIn embargo, a partir de las 2.40 ya no lo utilizo! Por ejemplo, diré "las dos y veinte", las dos y diez, las tres y treinta cinco, pero diré "las seis cincuenta", "las seis cincuenta y tres" etc. Es totalmente empírico y ni me había dado cuenta hasta hoy. ¿Es realmente así o es algo que hago yo?! Y si es así, ¿hay una regla al rescpecto?

Muchas gracias de antemano
Katerina


----------



## Saúl Ortega

katerina0 said:


> Hola, tengo una pregunta sobre la manera de decir la hora.
> Me he dado cuenta que para decir la hora desde las, pongamos
> dos *y *1 minuto hasta las 2.39 utilizo el *y *para unir horas y minutos.
> SIn embargo, a partir de las 2.40 ya no lo utilizo! Por ejemplo, diré "las dos y veinte", las dos y diez, las tres y treinta cinco, pero diré "las seis cincuenta", "las seis cincuenta y tres" etc. Es totalmente empírico y ni me había dado cuenta hasta hoy. ¿Es realmente así o es algo que hago yo?! Y si es así, ¿hay una regla al rescpecto?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano
> Katerina


Creo que sólo tú lo dices así.


----------



## katerina0

Y entonces cómo es? Siempre con el Y? P.ej, las dos y cincuenta y tres?
Gracias!


----------



## Saúl Ortega

katerina0 said:


> Y entonces cómo es? Siempre con el Y? P.ej, las dos y cincuenta y tres?
> Gracias!


Por supuesto.


----------



## katerina0

Bueno, no hay nada de supuesto! En otros idiomas no es así, p.ej los franceses dicen: "il est dix heures dix, il est midi vingt", etc

En fin, gracias, me estaba volviendo loca, me decía que si fuera así, sería una regla realmente extraña! Supongo que lo hago (o que me ha parecido escucharlo así) porque utilizando las palabras cuarenta y cincuenta, que son largas en sí, el todo se vuelve bastante largo  Me parece que me quedo con: las tres menos veinte!!


----------



## Mundijey

y por que decimos: "Las una de la madrugada (de la tarde)" ?


----------



## Miguel Genar

Mi abuela escucha en la televisión que tal programa se emitirá "*a las veinte treinta*" y nunca se entera... 
En España el uso del horario 24H se limita a la información por escrito y a contextos muy formales. Bueno, y a los relojes digitales que hay por la calle.


----------



## ChristianCR

Bueno, yo nunca he dicho algo como: "Son las cinco menos cuarto", sabía que así se dice en otros hispanoparlantes, pero para mí lo más común es decir: "Son cuarto para las cinco", al menos así decimos en México.

En fin, cuál es la forma correcta de decir la hora y cuál la incorrecta, no es lo que atañe a este mensaje, por cuanto tan válida es una forma como la otra, sino que quisiera saber, con respecto a la forma "son las cinco menos cuarto", si es posible decir "son las diecisiete menos cuarto" o algo parecido, ya que como repito, no estoy tan familiarizado con esta expresión y no sea que cometiere yo algún error.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## ampurdan

No sé en otros lugares, pero por aquí sonaría extraño. O bien decimos "las cinco menos cuarto" o bien "las dieciséis cuarenta y cinco".


----------



## ChristianCR

Vale, muchas gracias.


----------



## Japiquina

Hola piraña utria,

Necesito saber cómo se dice la hora en Colombia:
¿"Las tres* y* diez" o "las tres diez"?
¿"Las dos *menos cuarto*" o "*un cuarto para* las dos"?

Gracias!


----------



## mahevi

En Colombia se usa decir:

Es un cuarto para las 3. Y preguntamos: me da su hora/tiene horas/me da la hora?

Saludos,

http://entrelatinosnosentendemos.blogspot.com


----------



## LanguageUser1234

Otra pregunta muy relacionada, si me permiten.

¿Sería correcto afirmar que hoy en día, con relojes digitales por todos lados, es perfectamente normal, aceptable, correcto y corriente decir, por ejemplo, "son las cuatro (y) cincuenta" en vez de "son las cinco menos diez" (la forma típica de decirlo, creo, en el pasado)?

Gracias.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Yo diría que aún no, al menos por mi zona. Aunque supongo que todo se andará, por desgracia, y hablaremos como los típicos militares USA en las películas: _El ataque se producirá a las cero ocho cero cero_. (Y es que el "avance" de la raza humana es imparable...).

Como digo, hasta los chavales, hablando entre ellos aún dicen cosas como _¿A qué hora quedaron, chiquillos? -A las menos veinte...
_
Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Por aquí pasa como dice Miguel. Seguimos usando el "menos", especialmente cuando se trata de fracciones enteras: menos cinco, menos diez, menos cuarto, menos veinte, menos veinticinco.

Sólo en ocasiones, cuando es necesario precisar (por ejemplo, un horario de tren), decimos "a las catorce cuarenta y ocho" en vez de "las tres menos doce".


----------



## LanguageUser1234

Muchas gracias Miguel y Jonno. 

También me gustaría saber las opiniones de alugunos foreros de este lado del Atlántico.


----------



## voy tirando

Por cierto, ¿se dice "menos media/treinta" o sólo "y media/treinta"? ¿Hay un porqué? Un estudiante mío me lo preguntó y la verdad es que me hizo pensar... si se puede decir "son las dos veinte cinco /son las dos y veinte" y "son las tres menos veinte", ¿por qué no se puede decir "menos treinta/media"? 

Salu2 a tod@s.


----------



## Jonno

Solo "y media / treinta". No sé si hay una razón, pero no usamos "menos". Tampoco decimos menos 40, 50, etc.


----------



## voy tirando

¡Gracias!


----------

